# oiling upgrade



## wharris1 (Nov 1, 2022)

while in the process of a machine tear down and repair, i remembered an story about using neddle valves to control the oiling on a mill.
and in this case i could see that 2 of the lines had become plugged with debris and with no control on the individual output of each line the oil flows to the path of least resistance 
so started the search for valves. found them on ebay made a manifold, I used the same diameter of tubing but opted for vynal as the valves were made in the slide lock style
and I epoxied the end in place to avoid them slipping out under pressure, (tip of the day blow into the tubing while the epoxy dries in place so the tube is clear) 
with it all done  I must say this seems to be a good way to ensure oil to each individual location (opening 1 valve at a time)
hope you find it interesting
william


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 1, 2022)

Great idea!  it seems a bit expensive, however.  Very nice job running the lines!


----------



## TMToronto (Nov 1, 2022)

Festo make good quality components, so the valves should work well for you long term.


----------



## Degen (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm doing something similar over X-mas.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 2, 2022)

That should work well. Nice manifold.


----------

